# Reid Compares Opponents of Health Care Reform to Supporters of Slavery



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2009)

Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid took his GOP-blasting rhetoric to a new level Monday, comparing Republicans who oppose health care reform to lawmakers who clung to the institution of slavery more than a century ago. 

The Nevada Democrat, in a sweeping set of accusations on the Senate floor, also compared health care foes to those who opposed women's suffrage and the civil rights movement -- even though it was Sen. Strom Thurmond, then a Democrat, who unsuccessfully tried to filibuster the Civil Rights Act of 1957 and it was Republicans who led the charge against slavery. 

Senate Republicans on Monday called Reid's comments "offensive" and "unbelievable." 

But Reid argued that Republicans are using the same stalling tactics employed in the pre-Civil War era. 

"Instead of joining us on the right side of history, all the Republicans can come up with is, 'slow down, stop everything, let's start over.' If you think you've heard these same excuses before, you're right," Reid said Monday. "When this country belatedly recognized the wrongs of slavery, there were those who dug in their heels and said 'slow down, it's too early, things aren't bad enough.'" 

He continued: "When women spoke up for the right to speak up, they wanted to vote, some insisted they simply, slow down, there will be a better day to do that, today isn't quite right. 

"When this body was on the verge of guaranteeing equal civil rights to everyone regardless of the color of their skin, some senators resorted to the same filibuster threats that we hear today." 

That seemed to be a reference to Thurmond's famous 1957 filibuster -- the late senator switched parties several years later. 

Sen. Orrin Hatch, R-Utah, said Reid's remarks were over the top. 







FOXNews.com - Reid Compares Opponents of Health Care Reform to Supporters of Slavery






Reid is a nazi asshole! and that's putting it mildly.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 7, 2009)

The irony  is to much,  UHC well  bring about slavery  and it was the dems who blocked rights movment.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 7, 2009)

As the desperation in the democrat caucus kicks into high gear.....


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 7, 2009)

This looks a sign of desperation to me. These statements indicate a lack of real leadership abilities.


----------



## Polk (Dec 7, 2009)

If it's good for the goose, it's good for the gander.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2009)

We knew it was coming.  Now we can move on to burying this piece of crap.  Reid or UHC take your pick or have a two for.


----------



## Maple (Dec 7, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid took his GOP-blasting rhetoric to a new level Monday, comparing Republicans who oppose health care reform to lawmakers who clung to the institution of slavery more than a century ago.
> 
> The Nevada Democrat, in a sweeping set of accusations on the Senate floor, also compared health care foes to those who opposed women's suffrage and the civil rights movement -- even though it was Sen. Strom Thurmond, then a Democrat, who unsuccessfully tried to filibuster the Civil Rights Act of 1957 and it was Republicans who led the charge against slavery.
> 
> ...



President Lincoln was a Republican and freed the slaves, a little know historical fact that I imagine many libs don't know as they are historically challenged.


----------



## Maple (Dec 7, 2009)

saveliberty said:


> We knew it was coming.  Now we can move on to burying this piece of crap.  Reid or UHC take your pick or have a two for.



They need to burn and bury this pig, go back to the drawing board and start over with real health care reform such as tort reform, opening up competition, making insurance portable and dealing with pre-exisitng condiitons and health savings plans.

Anyone for a bonfire???


----------



## Maple (Dec 7, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> This looks a sign of desperation to me. These statements indicate a lack of real leadership abilities.




It's a melt down of the democratic party right before your eyes. The congressional black caucus, 43 members, have threatened to vote with the GOP if Obama does not address the high unemployment rate of blacks. 35% now.


----------



## Yurt (Dec 7, 2009)

keep speaking reid.....2010 will usher in change alright....


----------



## concept (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope there is a repub out there with nads enough to tell Reid to go screw himself.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2009)

Maple said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > This looks a sign of desperation to me. These statements indicate a lack of real leadership abilities.
> ...



No shit?


----------



## Maple (Dec 7, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid took his GOP-blasting rhetoric to a new level Monday, comparing Republicans who oppose health care reform to lawmakers who clung to the institution of slavery more than a century ago.
> 
> The Nevada Democrat, in a sweeping set of accusations on the Senate floor, also compared health care foes to those who opposed women's suffrage and the civil rights movement -- even though it was Sen. Strom Thurmond, then a Democrat, who unsuccessfully tried to filibuster the Civil Rights Act of 1957 and it was Republicans who led the charge against slavery.
> 
> ...




One thing for sure, he does not have a snow ball's chance in hell of getting re-elected in Nevada and the country will party down then. Abraham Lincoln was a REPUBLICAN.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2009)

Maple said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid took his GOP-blasting rhetoric to a new level Monday, comparing Republicans who oppose health care reform to lawmakers who clung to the institution of slavery more than a century ago.
> ...



 So Was Martin Luther King.


----------



## Meister (Dec 7, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> This looks a sign of desperation to me. These statements indicate a lack of real leadership abilities.




I think most people are on to this twit

*Mason-Dixon poll favors Lowden over Reid at 51 percent to 41 percent, and Tarkanian over Reid at 48 percent to 42 percent.* The fear that Reid's fifth Senate term could be his last, prompted Vice President Joe Biden to visit Reno in October for a fundraiser. 
*
"It just shows that Reid has reached a point where people aren't listening to him anymore,"* Tarkanian consultant Jamie Fisfis told the Review-Journal. 

Poll Shows More Trouble in Nevada for Harry Reid - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## Polk (Dec 7, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



You realize that claiming that over and over doesn't make it true, right?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2009)

Polk said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...



well disprove it then


----------



## Polk (Dec 7, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Prove that he was. You're the one making a claim. It's your responsibility to source it.


----------



## namvet (Dec 7, 2009)

Reid's older than dirt. time to replace this broken down creekin old Edsel with a new model.


----------



## Navy1960 (Dec 7, 2009)

First, let me say this, Martin Luther King did not belong to any party , however his father was  a lifelong member of the  Republican party.  

In October 1960, when Martin Luther King, Jr. was arrested at a peaceful sit-in in Atlanta, Robert Kennedy telephoned the judge and helped secure King's release. Although King, Sr. had previously opposed Kennedy because he was a Catholic,[citation needed] he expressed his appreciation for these calls and switched his support to Kennedy. At this time, King, Sr. had been a lifelong registered Republican, and had endorsed Republican Richard Nixon. King, Jr. made no endorsement.
Martin Luther King, Sr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

My grandfather, Dr. Martin Luther King, Sr., or "Daddy King", was a Republican
and father of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. who was a Republican." Alvida King

"It is disingenuous to imply that my father was a Republican. He never endorsed any presidential candidate, and there is certainly no evidence that he ever even voted for a Republican. It is even more outrageous to suggest that he would support the Republican Party of today, which has spent so much time and effort trying to suppress African-American votes in Florida and many other states." Martin Luther King III

 So it's pretty cleay that while Dr. King may have had  Republican leanings  he was not  a lifelong Republican like his father.  Now having said all that,  back to Sen. Reid. who compares his massive spending bill disquised as  healthcare reform and then somehow is put off when people oppose it. There is a word for what Sen. Reid is doing  con-artist, he is playing on the sympathies of many who really want healthcare reform to push through a massive spending bill that will accomplish nothing but raise taxes.  Ask, yourself this, if this were reform then you would expect your healthcare premiums or cost to go down, well if it does pass, then they will go up according to the CBO, so how then is that reform?   The fact is all of the things in healthcare that Americans want, both republican and democrat could have been done without killing a forest to do it and spending ourselves into bankruptcy, the difference is especially in Sen. Reids case he brings dishonor on himself and his office , by using it to con those who really want  healthcare reform to bankrupt this nation.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2009)

Polk said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



you say my claim is false prove it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 7, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid took his GOP-blasting rhetoric to a new level Monday, comparing Republicans who oppose health care reform to lawmakers who clung to the institution of slavery more than a century ago.
> 
> The Nevada Democrat, in a sweeping set of accusations on the Senate floor, also compared health care foes to those who opposed women's suffrage and the civil rights movement -- even though it was Sen. Strom Thurmond, then a Democrat, who unsuccessfully tried to filibuster the Civil Rights Act of 1957 and it was Republicans who led the charge against slavery.
> 
> ...



Reid needs to open up a history book.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2009)

Reid needs to open up a Hacks R Us consulting firm.


----------



## Polk (Dec 7, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



It's not "what I say". Your claim is objectively false. As another poster has already pointed out in this thread, MLK was not a member of either party.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2009)

Polk said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



MLK was a Republican and will be so until you prove otherwise.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 7, 2009)

When I was a kid in NC in the 60's, all the blacks were rebublicans, the raciests were democrats. My family was non-partisan and I remain so to this day. Once civil rights was law, most southern democrats (dixiecrats) joined the republican party. From what I know about MLK, he was a registered rebublican early on, though never sought office. Later in his life, I remember him refusing to give the republicans (or any other party) his endorsement. I also remember people accusing him of becoming a 'democratic socialist', which at the time meant communist.
Lincoln is credited with founding the 'modern' republican party.
None of those party labels mean today what they did then.
Seemingly in keeping with the attitudes he displayed during his life, 'his' (legacy) website makes no mention of his party affiliation. 
Martin Luther King Jr. - A True Historical Examination


----------



## Polk (Dec 7, 2009)

Navy1960 said:


> So it's pretty cleay that while Dr. King may have had  Republican leanings  he was not  a lifelong Republican like his father.



I don't think you can really even argue that.

"Today the poor are less often dismissed, I hope, from our consciences by being branded as inferior or incompetent. We also know that no matter how dynamically the economy develops and expands, it does not eliminate all poverty. The problem indicates that our emphasis must be twofold. We must create full employment or we must create incomes. People must be made consumers by one method or the other. Once they are placed in this position we need to be concerned that the potential of the individual is not wasted. New forms of work that enhance the social good will have to be devised for those for whom traditional jobs are not available." - Martin Luther King

Historical Speeches


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2009)

Maple said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid took his GOP-blasting rhetoric to a new level Monday, comparing Republicans who oppose health care reform to lawmakers who clung to the institution of slavery more than a century ago.
> ...




And Reagan was a Democrat.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2009)

Polk said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



She won't.   It's more funner for her to make comments and NOT have to show they are true.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 7, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



That's true, then he switched parties


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 7, 2009)

Q: What did these Democrat run states all have in common with respect to supporting slavery (Jeopardy like hint added)?

South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Texas, Virginia, Arkansas, North Carolina, Tennessee.

A:


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 7, 2009)

and lincoln was a whig before he joined the 'new' republican party, or founded it depending on how you read the history of that time.
Timeline of Abraham Lincoln's Political Career

I would like to point out that most of our greatest leaders, worldwide, did (and do) what they did with little regard to parties. When their party affiliation did not support their beliefs any longer they changed parties. Our great leaders did not cling to a party simply to belong to a party. Our great leaders did (do) most of their own thinking and and form their own opinions.


----------



## Polk (Dec 7, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Q: What did these Democrat run states all have in common with respect to supporting slavery (Jeopardy like hint added)?
> 
> A: South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Texas, Virginia, Arkansas, North Carolina, Tennessee.



What else do they all have in common? The GOP has won them in almost every election since the passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1964.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2009)

How far it will go?



> "Instead of joining us on the right side of history, all the Republicans can come up with is, 'slow down, stop everything, let's start over.' If you think you've heard these same excuses before, you're right, when this country belatedly recognized the wrongs of slavery, there were those who dug in their heels and said 'slow down, it's too early, things aren't bad enough.'"
> 
> "When women spoke up for the right to speak up, they wanted to vote, some insisted they simply, slow down, there will be a better day to do that, today isn't quite right." - Harry Reid.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65wi22hB8q4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65wi22hB8q4[/ame]


----------



## Emma (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't play the video, but from your quote, he isn't saying (or even implying) those opposed are racist.


----------



## mal (Dec 8, 2009)

Emma said:


> I can't play the video, but from your quote, he isn't saying (or even implying) those opposed are racist.



He Played the Slavery Card... Comparing those who don't Support Healthcare Reform to those who were Against Ending Slavery...

He's a Hack and a Douche.



peace...


----------



## mal (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...lth-care-reform-to-supporters-of-slavery.html

Here Emma...



peace...


----------



## mal (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid took his GOP-blasting rhetoric to a new level Monday, comparing Republicans who oppose health care reform to lawmakers who clung to the institution of slavery more than a century ago.
> 
> The Nevada Democrat, in a sweeping set of accusations on the Senate floor, also compared health care foes to those who opposed women's suffrage and the civil rights movement -- even though it was Sen. Strom Thurmond, then a Democrat, who unsuccessfully tried to filibuster the Civil Rights Act of 1957 and it was Republicans who led the charge against slavery.
> 
> ...



Classy... He Probably Molests Children... Who Knows.



peace...


----------



## jillian (Dec 8, 2009)

yah...because faux news' opinions are so valid.

raflmao...


----------



## mal (Dec 8, 2009)

jillian said:


> yah...because faux news' opinions are so valid.
> 
> raflmao...



What does FOXNews have to do with this Story or this Thread?...



peace...


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm willing to bet we won't be putting up with him for much longer..........


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

He should undergo censure for his complete lack of respect. He should apologize to the Senate or go fuck himself.. either way suits me.


----------



## jillian (Dec 8, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > yah...because faux news' opinions are so valid.
> ...



because willowijit's article that you linked to was an OPINION PIECE from faux news. or don't you look at the sources of the garbage you post?

just wondering.....


----------



## blu (Dec 8, 2009)

jillian said:


> yah...because faux news' opinions are so valid.
> 
> raflmao...



how did you make it to 20k posts with such stupid crap?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid took his GOP-blasting rhetoric to a new level Monday, comparing Republicans who oppose health care reform to lawmakers who clung to the institution of slavery more than a century ago.
> 
> The Nevada Democrat, in a sweeping set of accusations on the Senate floor, also compared health care foes to those who opposed women's suffrage and the civil rights movement -- even though it was Sen. Strom Thurmond, then a Democrat, who unsuccessfully tried to filibuster the Civil Rights Act of 1957 and it was Republicans who led the charge against slavery.
> 
> ...



Reid is a weirdo.   

He believes his own lies, i guess that actually makes him sorta a psychopath.


----------



## blu (Dec 8, 2009)

jillian said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



the fallacies are strong in this one....


----------



## jillian (Dec 8, 2009)

blu said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...cause only rightwingnuts speak truth, eh?

maybe you should go ask sarah palin what you should think.


----------



## jillian (Dec 8, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Reid is a weirdo.
> 
> He believes his own lies, i guess that actually makes him sorta a psychopath.



I don't much care for Reid... 

but I don't have much patience for the wingnutters bull... (not you).


----------



## blu (Dec 8, 2009)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



more fallacies... you disregarded the whole piece based on where it came from and now you are attacking me. none of which has to do with the op.


----------



## mal (Dec 8, 2009)

jillian said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Ah... Thread Merge Confusion...



peace...


----------



## jillian (Dec 8, 2009)

blu said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



rule of thumb... if willowijit posts it, it's insane.

rule of thum... i don't listen to opinion pieces from fauxnews any more than i listen to "opinions" on israel that come from electronic intifada.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 8, 2009)

I listened to him live myself on cspan and was shocked. None of the news outlets influenced that. That was all the desperation of Reid himself, didn't need anyone to tell me it was over the top.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw1It3AlXmQ[/ame]








from reids lips to our ears!


----------



## mal (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> "When this body was on the verge of guaranteeing equal civil rights to everyone regardless of the color of their skin, some senators resorted to the same filibuster threats that we hear today." -Senator Harry Reid (D)



_^Edited to Clarify it wasn't Willow who said that, instead that Douche from Nevada! _

Why is Reid Talking Shit about the Senior DemocRAT from West BY GOD Virgina, Robert "There are White *******" Byrd (D-KKK)?...

MeThinks he has Spoken Highly of that Fillibusterer of Civil Rights for Blacks before?...

Reid is an Idiot.



peace...


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > "When this body was on the verge of guaranteeing equal civil rights to everyone regardless of the color of their skin, some senators resorted to the same filibuster threats that we hear today."
> ...



reid is an idiot,, but you need to fix that quote.. I didn't say that.. they should censure reids sorry ass.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2009)

Way to drive that last nail in your political coffin Senator Reid.  You can be sure to see that again and again at election time.  You could have added a Howard Dean scream for the total effect.  Thanks for reminding us why you should be under psych evaluation.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 8, 2009)

jillian said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Reid is a weirdo.
> ...



I dont have any patience for any political bull lately.....i'm becoming one of those crazy non-party types


----------



## Claudette (Dec 8, 2009)

Reid is a desperate Dem. He so wants to pass this "Historical" healthcare reform that he will say and do anything to make it happen. I don't think he even cares if he gets voted out, so long as he can make the claim that he was part of this "Historical" healthcare bs.

Of course he doesn't have to participate in it so what the hell does he care that we taxpayers will get hosed with this crap.

He was throwing pure bs at the podium. I also have to laugh at how he says the Reps are obstructing. Jeeze, what the hell did the Dems do when they were the minority? Guys a flamming idiot. Hope he gets voted the hell out.


----------



## namvet (Dec 8, 2009)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I see your mouth and asshole are hooked up any running just fine


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Sorry, Willow, I hate to side with a liberal (no offense intended Polk) on this, but if you make a claim it is your responsibility to prove it.  Others need not prove that you are wrong.  The burden of proof is on you.

Immie


----------



## jillian (Dec 8, 2009)

namvet said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



so spaketh the only racist military guy i've ever seen. 

but good to know all the nutters are coming out of the woodwork, freakboy.


----------



## namvet (Dec 8, 2009)

jillian said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



as usual when you open your mouth shit falls out. and you have a lot to learn about the military. loser


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



If I make a claim and they say I'm wrong,, it just as much their responsibility to prove me wrong. You can't just say wrong and expect everybody to jump through hoops. If you disagree with me show me why.


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



If you make a claim, as you did here, it is your responsibility to prove your claim.  They need not prove you wrong.  If you can't prove yourself correct then that fact you attempted to claim is assumed to be unsubstantiated, if not down right incorrect.

Let me give an example using the discussion of the scientists that began the "Global Warming" debate.  They made a claim about man's effect on the global climate and warned that this will lead to evermore increasing problems with the weather.  When people disagreed with them, the scientists had to prove their position.  The scientist could not simply say, "No, we made the claim, now you prove us wrong."  Those scientists had to produce their evidence.  If others disagree with their findings it was then up to the others to prove the inaccuracy of their work, but first the evidence (the scientific findings) had to be presented.  In other words, it is up to you to support your claim.  If others find your evidence to be incorrect or untruthful they have to right of rebuttal.

Immie


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I disagree, I refuse to jump hoops. I made the claim, they said I was wrong, If I'm wrong surely they can prove it. Otherwise, it doesn't matter to me what they or you think. No hoops. It's easy,, just say "Willow I think you are wrong and here's why." then I respond.. Civil huh? yep!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2009)

From waht I have read, it appears MLK was most likely a Republican up until the time he was put in jail.  From that point forward, it appears he was more of a Democrat.  Both parties changed quite a bit during that period of history.  Almost every source that discusses MLK's political leanings says it is not clear what he held as a party.  They also say MLK transcended political party and it is wrong to suggest he was driven by any politcal division.

Back on topic.  A slavery supporter would have been someone who had an economic interest in the labor or a society based on its use.  An opponent of health care reform should then have an economic interest in not having reform take place.  According to Mr. Reid, someone in my position will not be taxed for the reform.  The reform is also supposed to make my coverage more affordable.  It appears my economic interests shold be FOR reform, yet I am against it.  Your logic fails Mr. Reid.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

saveliberty said:


> From waht I have read, it appears MLK was most likely a Republican up until the time he was put in jail.  From that point forward, it appears he was more of a Democrat.  Both parties changed quite a bit during that period of history.  Almost every source that discusses MLK's political leanings says it is not clear what he held as a party.  They also say MLK transcended political party and it is wrong to suggest he was driven by any politcal division.
> 
> Back on topic.  A slavery supporter would have been someone who had an economic interest in the labor or a society based on its use.  An opponent of health care reform should then have an economic interest in not having reform take place.  According to Mr. Reid, someone in my position will not be taxed for the reform.  The reform is also supposed to make my coverage more affordable.  It appears my economic interests shold be FOR reform, yet I am against it.  Your logic fails Mr. Reid.



he had to be registered to vote or did he not vote?


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I editted my post while you were answering.

Now, I know you are not a proponent of Global Warming, but I must assume you do not expect to have to prove that those scientists are wrong since you have claimed that they are wrong.  I am certain you expect them to have to prove their own position.

Wouldn't that be a double standard?

Immie


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I am not a proponent of "man made global warming" and have often offered up the other side's story,, I have been laughed at. It will never change any one's mind. so why the angst?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Q: What did these Democrat run states all have in common with respect to supporting slavery (Jeopardy like hint added)?
> ...



The Correct answer is: these Democrat controlled State seceded from the Union, thereby starting the Civil War.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



for the most part the oppositon in science of "man made global warming" has been shushed! as politically incorrect. next.


----------



## Maple (Dec 8, 2009)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Of course, you would not listen to the news because you get all of your news from talk show hosts who are comedians. Remember, what Jay Leno says is fact.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2009)

Like the Warmers, Reid and the Eugenicists are willing to follow Obama into the bunker and end it all with their Messiah


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



None whatsoever.

The point is if you argue against man made global warming, you expect those who are proponents to back up their "beliefs" when you claim they are wrong.  You don't have prove them wrong.  You expect them to back up their beliefs.

Same thing applies with your claim that MLK Jr. was a Republican.  In fact, I would like to see your proof of that.  Not that I think you are wrong, but I would like to see proof.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



If you are correct in that statement, and I am not saying you are, then it is only because those who disagreed asked those who made the claim to back up their beliefs and they could not do so.  It was not because someone re-invented the wheel and came up with a different answer.

Immie


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



google Martin Luther King was a Republican.. Read what Rice had to say about it. Then if you think I'm wrong tell me. He had to be registered if he voted.


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



You, my friend, are hopeless!  

I hate to tell you this but you are in league with Truthmatters.  She believes that others have to prove her wrong as well.  For the record, it would not work like that in court.  You make the claim... you prove it.

The prosecutor claims you are guilty of a crime and the prosecutor has to prove you are guilty.  It is not like this, the prosecutor claims your guilt and then you have to prove he is wrong.  It just does not work that way.  Thank God or I might be a convict.

Immie


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2009)

I suppose offering up any evidence pro or con to aid the debate would be out of the question?  I offered up what I could find.

It really isn't the point at all here.  Reid states reform opponents are like spporters of slavery were back in the day.  Supporters of slavery did so because it was an economic advantage and part of their culture.  Since I would benefit from reform economically, yet I oppose it, Mr. Reid fails to make his point.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



except this isn't a court of law,, and a link,, to wherever on the internet really proves nothing,, so unless my side or your side had Kings voter registration card/record we really aren't proving a doggone thing. Now are we? You go ahead an believe he was a Democrat. I'll take Ms. Rice's version any day. Thanks for listening.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I posted this link once before. 
Martin Luther King Jr. - A True Historical Examination
It appears that MLK registered as a republican early in his life. Later in life he quit political parties. His legacy website, in keeping with that ideal, makes no mention of political party affiliation.
Personally, while he was alive I remember him refusing to endorse republican candidates or platforms. I remember him being accused of being a democratic socailist, wehich at the time was akin to a communist. Political parties in those days were different than now.
George McGovern was a democrat, and in keeping with his party platform of that time wanted to maintain segregation. When I was a kid in NC, the democrats were the party of status quo, meaning the local KKK members were democrats.
here was a shift in the 60's, especially after civil rights passed. The parties we have today were not always the way they are now.
MLK grew to hate political parties, he was a registered republican when he was young, but at that time almost all blacks were republican. When he got older, he abandonded all parties. 
MLK was against political parties, that's a stand I can believe in.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Willow, MLK was NOT a Republican. Nor was he a Democrat. Yay for him!!!


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



did you read what Ms. Rice had to say?


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Why would I take offense? It's not a dirty word. 

"But if by a "Liberal" they mean someone who looks ahead and not behind, someone who welcomes new ideas without rigid reactions, someone who cares about the welfare of the people -- their health, their housing, their schools, their jobs, their civil rights, and their civil liberties -- someone who believes we can break through the stalemate and suspicions that grip us in our policies abroad, if that is what they mean by a "Liberal," then I'm proud to say I'm a "Liberal."" - JFK


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Except that even the nicest labels can be used in offensive manners, depending on the tone used by the person using the label.

I suppose that one could make even Grandmother out to be offensive if one tried.

Immie


----------



## Meister (Dec 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Liberals today are not the liberals from the JFK years, not even close.


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Who cares what some random woman has to say? Opinions are like assholes: everybody has one and most of them stink.


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



True.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Meister said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Sen. JFK voted against the civil rights act of 1957.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



random woman?


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Is she anyone of note? No, just some blogger on a right-wing website.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I guess you know don't you? Twas you who said she was a "random woman" was it not?


----------



## Meister (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Also, signed a nice hefty tax cut when president.


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



So please, tell us about this great position of note she holds.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Meister said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



don't try to educate a DUmmie,, "they "know" so much that isn't so." RR.


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

Meister said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



And even after this cut, the top tax rate for individuals was 70 percent (double what it is today) and the corporate income tax rate was 48 percent.


----------



## Meister (Dec 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Even if those were the figures, it makes no difference.  Todays liberals would never do a tax cut, Polk, under any circumstances.


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

Meister said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Those are the figures. What incentive would I have to make it up? It's easily fact-checked.
Also, as a technical matter, it wasn't passed until Johnson was president.
Lyndon B. Johnson: Radio and Television Remarks Upon Signing the Tax Bill.

And yes, liberals would cut taxes if the conditions called for it. Just look at ARRA. It includes a large number of tax cuts.


----------



## Meister (Dec 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Look goofball, I didn't doubt what figures you used, and my contention was not with that.  It was that liberals of today wouldn't have done it, and I stand by that. I just looked at the ARRA list, and I have to laugh at that.


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

Meister said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Yeah, you did doubt the figures I used. "Even if those were the figures" implies that those are not, in fact, the figures.


----------



## Meister (Dec 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I didn't know that you had the ability to read my mind. 
I still stand my contention about liberals, and not only that, but I stand by my contention that your a goofball.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm disappointed that the OP chose to lower the tone with the 'Nazi' thing.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Meister said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...






and I concur with your findings Miester!


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

California Girl said:


> I'm disappointed that the OP chose to lower the tone with the 'Nazi' thing.



you will live. I stand by my findings.. until he recants his bullshit.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 8, 2009)

Harry Reid is an idiot.  Most opponents in Congress are Republicans.  Last I checked, it was the Democrats who fough to keep slavery alive and well.  As well is was mostly Democrats who fought against the CRA of 1964.

Harry Reid needs to brush up on some simple history.  Better yet, he needs to keep that ignorant yap of his shut.


----------



## mal (Dec 8, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > "When this body was on the verge of guaranteeing equal civil rights to everyone regardless of the color of their skin, some senators resorted to the same filibuster threats that we hear today." -Senator Harry Reid (D)
> ...



If this were Reversed, the "Free Press" would have Trent Lotted Reid...

And to be Lotted is to have the Media Fixate on you for Weeks for a Minor Comment at Roast while they Ignore an Abjectly RACIST Comment by the Sr. Member of the other Party.



peace...


----------



## Emma (Dec 8, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...lth-care-reform-to-supporters-of-slavery.html
> 
> Here Emma...
> 
> ...





Still, he's not accusing or even implying anyone is 'racist'. I think y'all do protesteth to mucheth LOL


----------



## mal (Dec 8, 2009)

Emma said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...lth-care-reform-to-supporters-of-slavery.html
> ...



I wouldn't Excuse someone on the Right for Making that "Comparison"...

It was Fucking Shameless and Historically Ignorant, Considering it was HIS Party that was Responsible in his Analogy.

He's a Tool, and the Race Card is Fucking Irrelevant in this Debate...

Unless you are a Dishonest and Patently Racist DemocRAT like that Stain is.



peace...


----------



## rayboyusmc (Dec 8, 2009)

We have been trying to get health care reform since 1912 and the current batch of Borgs in the RNC say let's not rush it.

Their approach to change in healthcare is very similar to those who opposed what Reid was talking about.  Hell, they even have a book out on how to stall any progress on the vote.

If the foo shits, wear it.

Being middle class today and voting republican, is like being a chicken and voting for Col Sanders.  They are owned by the the big pharma and insurance companies and really don't give a shit for the middle class.


This is the same shit they spewed about Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid.

Give them hell Harry


----------



## Oddball (Dec 8, 2009)

rayboyusmc said:


> This is the same shit they spewed about Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid.


All three of which are broke, or damn near.

As though those are supposed to be some templates of success by which follow?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

rayboyusmc said:


> We have been trying to get health care reform since 1912 and the current batch of Borgs in the RNC say let's not rush it.
> 
> Their approach to change in healthcare is very similar to those who opposed what Reid was talking about.  Hell, they even have a book out on how to stall any progress on the vote.
> 
> ...



oh bullshit, did you hear about the deal the demons cut with big Pharma to play along? Do your research before you try to bullshit the troops.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2009)

Dude said:


> rayboyusmc said:
> 
> 
> > This is the same shit they spewed about Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid.
> ...



nuff said.


----------



## Meister (Dec 8, 2009)

rayboyusmc said:


> We have been trying to get health care reform since 1912 and the current batch of Borgs in the RNC say let's not rush it.
> 
> Their approach to change in healthcare is very similar to those who opposed what Reid was talking about.  Hell, they even have a book out on how to stall any progress on the vote.
> 
> ...



"They" are owned by ...George Soros.   Get off your pedestel Rayboy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2009)

Is Reid too fucking stupid to know that Democrats were and are the biggest supporters of slavery?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 8, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Is Reid too fucking stupid to know that Democrats were and are the biggest supporters of slavery?



The short answer yes

The other short answer....well duh


----------



## mascale (Dec 8, 2009)

The United Nations, generally opposed by the RNC, didn't abolish slavery worldwide until 1955.  The United Nations was a creation of liberal Democrats, Franklin Delano Roosevelt president.  

Republicans do support the concept of a Lincoln presidency, however.  Lincoln set in motion the slaughter of 750,000 White People.  The Democrats have generally been opposed to the Party of Lincoln, and even during the Civil War.  The problem with the Lincoln election, itself, was that the pro-slavery vote was split, and the Abolitionists were perceived to be the driving force of any Lincoln Administration.

Even Lincoln knew that the popular vote was pro-slavery, however:  And carefully avoided any concept of Abolition in the famous, First Innaugural, Ranblings On Of Abraham Lincoln.  

http://www.bartleby.com/43/33.html

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(What would anyone guess, about anyone fabled, who had the verbose aversion to the concept, "87?"
We don't read, "87 years ago, White, Protestant, Males originated the United States of America!"  In fact, even now. . . .The Republicans are among us!  The concept, "72," he seems to have understood.  Anyone can compare and contrast.  The bigger things got, the less clear he became!  He was not out, notice, to get too engaged with historical rights of property on the planet!)


----------



## Oddball (Dec 8, 2009)

And what, if anything, does that have to do with this particular topic, pillz-e?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2009)

Like the private health care industry: too costly, poor affordability, and hurdles to accessibility.  That you are going to pay your fair to others' health care in America is just, proper, and right.  And I am laughing at you, dude.


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Harry Reid is an idiot.  Most opponents in Congress are Republicans.  Last I checked, it was the Democrats who fough to keep slavery alive and well.  As well is was mostly Democrats who fought against the CRA of 1964.
> 
> Harry Reid needs to brush up on some simple history.  Better yet, he needs to keep that ignorant yap of his shut.



I swear, your historical ignorance knows no bounds. The major dividing line was between the South and the rest of the nation when voting on the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and within any given region, Republicans were most strongly opposed.


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



It wasn't a minor comment and it wasn't at a roast. He praised segregation and it also came out in the process that he was active member of a white supremacist group.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2009)

Trent Lott deserved what happened to him.  You support that type of nonsense early in your career and then flatter a racist toid, you deserve getting hammered.  "Lotted" is vernacular for "righteously hammered for being a racist idiot".

Pubs, three words for you: get over it!


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > I can't play the video, but from your quote, he isn't saying (or even implying) those opposed are racist.
> ...



Was it Democrats against the Civil Right Act of 1964 in mass?

Was it the Democrats who said slavery was good or do I have my facts wrong?

Ok, for the record...



> The original House version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> ...



Source


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2009)

Americano has proven conclusively that the voting was North vs. South, not Republican vs. Democrat.  Let's move on.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Americano has proven conclusively that the voting was North vs. South, not Republican vs. Democrat.  Let's move on.



Really... 

And how they are voting now? Peripheral vs. integral? 

Of course you want to move on, you liberals always do when subject is not in your favor.

Let me remind you that Democrats still have a member of the KKK within their party. In fact, he's not just a member, but "Grand Kleagle" of the KKK and has recently publicly used the N word some 90 times. Do you know who is he?

Please explain to me, how Reid can call Republicans on racism and not call for the DNC to expel and no longer support Senator Byrd? Of course, they need him, despite of his overt and rather public displays of racism.

Given that the Democrats continues to shelter and support a clearly and overtly racist Senator in their party, I'd say Mr. Reid has a whole hell of a lot of nerve to imply others are racist simply because they disagree with this President's policy. Once again the DNC leadership attempts to demonize anyone daring to oppose them politically. Who else did it? Oh, wait... Adolf Hitler did to the Jews in pre WWII Germany.


----------



## Polk (Dec 8, 2009)

Ame®icano;1791367 said:
			
		

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Americano has proven conclusively that the voting was North vs. South, not Republican vs. Democrat.  Let's move on.
> ...



You know, criticizing someone of the other party for their involvement in white supremacist group decades ago (which, before you accuse me of a double standard, I have, both here and elsewhere, called for Byrd's resignation over this very issue) takes a lot of balls when your party has had an active white supremacist as it's leader in the Senate in the past decade and one of your leading 2012 contenders is also an active member of a white supremacist group.

It's also pretty ballsy to bitch about being compared to supporters of slavery, then turn right around and call the same guy a Nazi.


----------



## Emma (Dec 8, 2009)

Ame®icano;1791367 said:
			
		

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Americano has proven conclusively that the voting was North vs. South, not Republican vs. Democrat.  Let's move on.
> ...


yep


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2009)

Democrats would rather fight their own countrymen than give up their slaves.  And why? So they could perform Mengele-like experiments on them to see how syphilis affected them


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2009)

Emma said:


> Ame®icano;1791367 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A hint... read the rest of the post.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> Ame®icano;1791367 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My party?


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid took his GOP-blasting rhetoric to a new level Monday, comparing Republicans who oppose health care reform to lawmakers who clung to the institution of slavery more than a century ago.
> 
> The Nevada Democrat, in a sweeping set of accusations on the Senate floor, also compared health care foes to those who opposed women's suffrage and the civil rights movement -- even though it was Sen. Strom Thurmond, then a Democrat, who unsuccessfully tried to filibuster the Civil Rights Act of 1957 and it was Republicans who led the charge against slavery.
> 
> ...



Reid's a moron and so is anyone that voted for his retarded ass.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 8, 2009)

Gunny there could have been some blind people that just checked the wrong box by accident.  Mostly morons though.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank God, Cons never make ludicrous comparisons.  LOL, Where to begin?


----------



## Navy1960 (Dec 9, 2009)

rayboyusmc said:


> We have been trying to get health care reform since 1912 and the current batch of Borgs in the RNC say let's not rush it.
> 
> Their approach to change in healthcare is very similar to those who opposed what Reid was talking about.  Hell, they even have a book out on how to stall any progress on the vote.
> 
> ...



ray, if your waiting for healthcare reform since 1912  then even if this bill passes you will have to keep waiting because this bill has little if anything to healthcare reform. you do realize that after dropping the  public option in the bill the insurance companies that many dislike so much are the same ones that are are going to reap the benefits of this bill?  You know as well as  I do ray that the  Govt. does not  Administer their own healthcare insurance programs, they contract that out, and what makes you think they will not do the same with this? Further, the CBO has already said this bill will not lower premiums  it will raise them. So what part of this bill represents anything close to healthcare reform other than the provision for  pre-existing condition?  If that were the only thing that were  needed in healthcare reform , that could have been accomplished in a one page bill.  In fact I think if you asked ray,  many would tell you that if their premiums are not going to go down and their taxes are going to go up, then how is that healthcare reform? One more thing to consider here too. Medicaid represents  anywhere between 20 to 25% of most states budgets. and as you know there are few states that are not facing a budget crisis , what do you think  additional billions in unfunded mandates to those states is going to do to them? in addition to adding many to Medicaid that is  terrible  healthcare insurance and one in which few  primary care Doctors take.  So in the end what have you solved in the way of reform other than to print a lot of  health insurance cards and spend a lot of money?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2009)

Ray been trying to get HealthCare reform since 1912? I had no idea he was that old. Or maybe he's talking about his Marxits dreams of "HealthCare Reform"


----------



## Meister (Dec 9, 2009)

Ame®icano;1791471 said:
			
		

> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano;1791367 said:
> ...



Polk does do a lot of projecting, it's his MO.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 9, 2009)

Emma said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...lth-care-reform-to-supporters-of-slavery.html
> ...



This is new trick the right has become fascinated with.  I call it 

playing the Racecard Card.


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 9, 2009)

NYcarbineer said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Hehe,

They are learning... guess who is teaching?

Immie


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 9, 2009)

The folks who filibusterd civil rights back then were part of a group of legislators from both parties known as the 

CONSERVATIVE COALITION.

...what you might call your conservative 'Roots', wingnuts.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2009)

NYcarbineer said:


> The folks who filibusterd civil rights back then were part of a group of legislators from both parties known as the
> 
> CONSERVATIVE COALITION.
> 
> ...what you might call your conservative 'Roots', wingnuts.



Al Gore Sr? Robert Byrd?


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 9, 2009)

I like Harry.

He's living proof you can be a moron who constantly says dumb things and yet still be employed.

Gives me hope for a lot of the halfwits I know.


----------



## Polk (Dec 9, 2009)

Ame®icano;1791471 said:
			
		

> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano;1791367 said:
> ...



Yes, your party. And don't even try this cutesy little game where you try to claim you're not a Republican.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't doubt that Americano is a GOP hypocrite.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 9, 2009)

Polk said:


> Ame®icano;1791471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have a party and I don't give a shit about any.  

I would like you to explain to me, does disagreeing with one side makes me agreeing with other side?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 9, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't doubt that Americano is a GOP hypocrite.



And now, I am a topic of this thread? 

Liberal moron. 

Some of you liberals can't see the forest for the trees, can you? The point of this post is not whether democrats or republicans did or didn't support slavery at the time of the Civil War or any other fact check. The point is, as predicted, Harry Reid broke out the race card. He did what every liberal does, playied the blame game. Is anyone surprised he didn't go back even further then the Civil War? 

That's how you liberals do politics. You propose a bill, then start slinging mud. They know that most of their bills are crap, so they even start slinging mud before you introduce the bill. How freakin' embarrassed you folks should be letting that mealymouthed weasel speak for you.

Pure example, JakeStarkey... no real argument, so he point finger on me. Poor folie.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 9, 2009)

Here... a pattern? Harry Reid implies radio host is racist for tying Fannie Mae Exec to Obama...

Listen what the host said: "Now I am a racist even you brought up the race card!"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2fyDCoZEMk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2fyDCoZEMk[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 9, 2009)

Ame®icano;1794428 said:
			
		

> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano;1791471 said:
> ...



Polk, projecting.......again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 9, 2009)

Americano denies his Republicanism (he calls it 'name calling', very funny), and wants to lamblast good solid moderate Republicans, such as myself, who know full well that folks like Americano etc were the reason for our defeat last year and will be the same next year, unless we can get these albatrosses off the party neck and thrown overboard.


----------



## Polk (Dec 9, 2009)

Meister said:


> Ame®icano;1794428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lady doth protest too much.


----------



## Oscar Wao (Dec 9, 2009)

Senility is probably a good explanation for Reid's little outburst.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 10, 2009)

The reactionary wingnuts are moonbatting around.  They so desparately wish that they say in their talking points and mutual reinforcement were only true.  But they know it's not. And they know tha historic health care reform is going to pass, they are whistling past the graveyard.  This is too funny!


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 10, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> The reactionary wingnuts are moonbatting around.  They so desparately wish that they say in their talking points and mutual reinforcement were only true.  But they know it's not. And they know tha *historic health care reform *is going to pass, they are whistling past the graveyard.  This is too funny!



It's historic only because Dems are pushig for it.

Of course, whatever comes from Republican counterparts is not historic, or Dems are taking credit for it. Reality conflicts with the left wing ideology and we can have none of that! 

Since we're talking about "historic moments", here is one...



> History reveals that it was Mr. Reid&#8217;s Party that opposed the emancipation of slaves and the Republican Party that was the vanguard of freedom. A brief review of history will record the Republican President Abraham Lincoln abolishing slavery and the Republican Caucus voting in a larger percentage for Civil Rights legislation than their Democratic counterparts. It is quite evident Mr. Reid has not read a history book or the bill he wants to force through. - Isaac Hayes, nominee for Congress in IL-2



Any questions?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 10, 2009)

Americano, thinking Americans have answered your questions and comments.

Because you can't or won't get it, I have two words for you: tuff luck.


----------



## rdean (Dec 10, 2009)

Maple said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid took his GOP-blasting rhetoric to a new level Monday, comparing Republicans who oppose health care reform to lawmakers who clung to the institution of slavery more than a century ago.
> ...



You don't really believe that the Confederate Party of today, um, I mean the Republican Party of today would be anti slavery?  Right?  If you are, you're delusional.  Republicans are anti black, anti gay, anti education.  The only things they are pro are tax cuts for the the rich and higher premiums for insurance companies.  Oh, and war and torture, don't forget those.  They want the president to fail.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 10, 2009)

Maple, AL was not abolitionist.  Go study his career and tell us why he was anti-slavery.  What you will learn his not going to jive with your minimal comprehension of American history.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 10, 2009)

As "Mr. Posts of Substance" strikes again!


----------



## Toro (Dec 10, 2009)

And over the Christmas holidays, the GOP house members are taking a galleon across the Atlantic to conduct raids up and down the Niger delta...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 10, 2009)

Dude said:


> As "Mr. Posts of Substance" strikes again!



What, you think this is a debate forum?


----------



## driveby (Dec 14, 2009)

I was thinking we should accuse those who are for pushing this healthcare through of being guys who fuck chickens while wearing fox costumes in smelly chicken coups. However, it would probably enhance their status among the base......


----------

